# Braid for ultralight spinning reel



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

I am thinking of spooling my ultralight with some braided line(any of the new high tech thinner lines..usually spectra I think). Any thoughts or recommendations? I think this would be an excellent application for those lines.


----------



## Bass911 (Jun 14, 2006)

I use FireLine and have been happy with it on my ultralight spinning outfit for creek wading. Can feel the slightest tug. Also a plus in the creek is you can almost pull the tree down when you get snagged. My lure loss has went way down with the braid.


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

I will probably be buying some and want suggestions. My ultra light reel is just the $18 shakepeare at wally world(my 2nd and last one).


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

I know people who use 6lb test braided line (fireline) for perch with an ultra light.


----------



## Bass911 (Jun 14, 2006)

Berkley Fireline/ 8pd. test. My particular ultralight the Fireline is on at this time is also an el' cheapo Shakespere.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I too use the fireline on a few of my spinning reels and do like it for certain applications. You are panning to use it as a river smallie setup and that would probably be a good match. Where I don't use the fireline is with my ultralight setups that are targeting gills and crappie. I like tossing small 1/16 and 1/32 ounce jigs and the braid just will not let you get the drop to worm them deep. For those presentations I stick with 2 or 4# mono or flourocarbon. If you do use the Fireline you can still use the same setup for panfish by tying on a section of mono which I have done at times as well.


----------



## Saildog (Aug 2, 2004)

Most ultralights are slow action rods with little backbone. Fireline works well when using small jigs/spinners as it gives you back some degree of feel lost with the overly-flexing rod. The flexing rod also helps act like a shock-absorber for the Fireline. 

If you're using a bobber or slip bobber the Fireline will be of little use. Stick with mono for those applications. Hard to beat good ol' original Stren 4#. 

As a general rule I have learned to use a fluoro leader with Fireline that is 2# heavier than the Fireline itself. Fireline has next to no stretch, so more shock/stretch goes into the leader. If using a short (5' or less) leader, attach with a tiny little SPRO swivel. Otherwise use a long (10'+) leader attached by a double-uni.


----------



## Ra0035 (Oct 21, 2004)

Fireline, never had any problems, and you can feel alot more without any stretch.


----------



## CaptNate (Jul 19, 2006)

I personally use PowerPro.

But I will throw out a warning. Many of the braids on the market take a little bit to get used too, and each reacts differently to various types of rods and reels. 

Some cheaper gear will have you cutting line and working out wind knots all day.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I keep saying it and I do hope to do this some day soon. I use Power Pro on my larger baitcaster setup and love it. I have been wanting to try the small diameter size on one of my spinning reels as well. One of the big hassles with Fireline that takes a bit of getting used to is the wind knots. My kids have a real problem with them although it does not hamper me quite as much. I plan to give it a try on the spinning reel soon.


----------



## Bass911 (Jun 14, 2006)

I haven't had any problems with it on my spinning outfit but a friend said he has nothing but problems with it (Fireline) on a closed face (Zebco 33).


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/forums/showthread.php?t=52992

For ultralite 4# should be great, probably won't break before 6-7 lbs. Remember to use the tiny swivel to attach leader like Saildog said. Check out the above link for more info.


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

stren super braid


----------



## MR ED (May 31, 2006)

I Prefer Fireline.i Have Had Great Succes Using It On My Ultra Lite.


----------

